# Highschool



## Tears_Of_Blood (Aug 19, 2005)

Im going to highschool in 2 weeks and im TOTALLY nervous. I've never exactly been the best with standing up for myself. Or anything. Is it better then elementary school ? What's the difference ? Ahh, im so confused, and nervous, and excited at the same time .How was everyone elses first days of highschool ?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Aug 20, 2005)

Tell us more about the school you're going to! I started at a really large high school, and they offered a lot of really interesting classes. I was really happy to have more choice in the classes I could take and I was really excited to meet more people. I took an art class and a theater class, and had more friends than before. Then later on I went to a boarding school which was even more fun because I had more freedom and even better classes.

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* Im going to highschool in 2 weeks and im TOTALLY nervous. I've never exactly been the best with standing up for myself. Or anything. Is it better then elementary school ? What's the difference ? Ahh, im so confused, and nervous, and excited at the same time .How was everyone elses first days of highschool ?


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 20, 2005)

high school was fun... wish i could go back... biggest difference between high school and the lower schools - for me, it was just more people... BUT, since i lived the same place the whole time i was growing up, i had known at least half of the people since probably 1st or 2nd grade... it may seem a little bit overwhelming because it's a new environment, but you'll get used to it pretty quickly...


----------



## pla4u (Aug 20, 2005)

Its Been A While For Me, High Scool Was Cool Though You Get To Meet More People And You Get To Move Aroung From Class To Class During The Day To Me Much More Interesting ...


----------



## monniej (Aug 20, 2005)

my mom decided to send me to a different school than my friends attended so it was rough, but i got through it well. enjoy every minute because time passes quickly. after the first few days the nervousness will wear off and i bet you'll be in the swing of things in no time. have a ball!


----------



## Kay-tee (Aug 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tears_Of_Blood* Im going to highschool in 2 weeks and im TOTALLY nervous. I've never exactly been the best with standing up for myself. Or anything. Is it better then elementary school ? What's the difference ? Ahh, im so confused, and nervous, and excited at the same time .How was everyone elses first days of highschool ? I'm also starting high school! The thing is, though, the high school is on the same campus as the junior high, so it's actually not much of a change for me. The whole freshman class is all of the old 8th graders plus about ten new kids. This is good because I will know them all...I'm excited to go. The junior high didn't allow us to have dances




, so now I can finally go to a flippin dance! I'm excited about my electives and clubs and seeing my old upperclassmen friends.


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 20, 2005)

High School is really tough because you're trying to find out who you are and so is everyone else. Your hormones can make you a bit mental at times and there's a lot of pressure to do well. However, I had a good time a high school, I was young and free of responsibilty and my friends were the most important part of my life. In fact I liked High School so much I went back (but as a teacher (6th-12th grade) instead of a pupil)



.


----------



## tashbash (Aug 20, 2005)

High school for me was awesome! You will love it. And just remember, every other freshman is probably feeling the exact same way as you are so don't let it get to you. Just be yourself and have as much fun as possible.


----------

